# Padron 7000 Maduro Cigar Review - Wonderful



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This is one of my Go To smokes when I can't figure out what I want.

Read the full review here: Padron 7000 Maduro Cigar Review - Wonderful


----------

